# How To Fix A Bad Haircut



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 17, 2008)

*Go back to the hairdresser*

This is the first &amp; most obvious solution, though it is one a lot of people never try because we feel uncomfortable or awkward telling someone that what they’ve done isn’t up to scratch. Most hairdressers want to do their best, so if you go in and have a quiet word, chances are they’ll make every effort to fix up your hair to please you. Also, they want your business so it’s in their best interest to help you.

On the other hand, if the haircut is so bad that you daren’t go back for fear of the haircut ending up even worse, perhaps the next step is for you.

*Go somewhere else*

It depends on the haircut, but sometimes the only thing to do is rush somewhere else and ask them to fix your hair. If it’s really, really bad, you might want to do it straight away, but if it’s tolerable, give it a couple of weeks to grow out before you sit back down in the hairdresser’s chair.

Now, this is one time you really don’t want to skimp on a haircut. You’ve just had your tresses butchered, so don’t take any chances. Go somewhere with a great reputation.

*Buy some product &amp; spend some time in front of the mirror*

Sometimes you can fix a terrible do just by styling it differently. For example, if your fringe has been cut too short, you could try to make it look acceptable by sweeping it back off your forehead. Don’t be afraid of looking different. Besides, if you’ve had your hair the same way for 5 years, it’s time to do something new!

*Go hat shopping*

Go shopping for some cute hats. Buy a few different ones like a slouchy beanie, a fluffy beret, a fedora, a couple of turbans…whatever grabs your fancy. There are no rules on what you can or cannot wear so have a hunt around &amp; see what you can find!

*Invest in a bunch of different scarves*

You can never have enough scarves as they are so versatile. Just lay it over the front of your hair &amp; tie it behind your head or fold it and wear it like a bandana.

*Buy lovely accessories*

Having a bad haircut is a good excuse to buy some fabulous hair accessories. Check out headbands with big bows on the side, huge diamantÃ© slides, miniature tiaras, clips with cupcakes on &amp; sparkly hair-ties. Distracting onlookers with a huge glinting accessory will mean they won’t even notice your botched haircut!

Source


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 17, 2008)

thanks! that was a great article. I know I've had that experience where you just think, oh, my, g, what have they done!


----------



## cassie4mark (Mar 18, 2008)

ackkk I just got one myself



I just went in for a "trim"... and she took like 5 inches off. Why do they always do that!


----------



## americanangie (Mar 23, 2008)

Great article. I hate when that happens, though. I wish the hairdressers listened a little better.


----------



## girly_girl (Mar 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *cassie4mark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ackkk I just got one myself



I just went in for a "trim"... and she took like 5 inches off. Why do they always do that! Glad to see I'm not alone. I went for a trim and it is short as a mans in back and chin length on the sides.



I am now having to grow it out and look for a new hairstylist.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice tips, thanks


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 29, 2008)

great tips! i always get embarrassed saying i don't like it. i remember before i went to a hairdresser for a trim to my side fringe and i ended up with about 4 inches off my hair and a full fringe!! i told her i liked it went out of the shop and dragged my friend with me to go and buy some hair grips lol safe to say i never went back to that hairdresser again


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i always get embarrassed saying i don't like it. I have the same problem. That's why I stopped going to hairdressers several years ago.


----------



## Vittoria (Dec 7, 2012)

thank you

i am a teenage girl and thought it would be great to get a fringe again. i asked for it to be layered down into my hair, she asked me if i liked it when she was done. AND IT WAS PERFECT. but before i could say so 'CHOP CHOP CHOP' another cm bites the dust. it ruined it. it was too short soaking wet. let alone dry.

I got home and balled my eyes out :'( it was soooooooo short


----------

